

On the Popularity of GitHub Applications: A Preliminary Note - mtov
http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.00604

======
rch
Remember to link the abstract:

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.00604](http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.00604)

~~~
dang
Thanks, changed from
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.00604v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1507.00604v1.pdf).

